# X-box gamertags



## CenterShock (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, most other gaming forums have a spot for fellow members to share gamertags so that they can come together online and game, trade or even chat. 

I figured I would start one here.

*My gamertag is CenterShock73*

You can find me online usually playing Halo 2 or Gears of War. Once Forza 2 comes out I am sure that will be my main past time.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

mine tight now is warriorspliner. i made a mistake though, its supposed to read warriorsplinter. i play mostly call of duty 2 & 3 and ghost recon

Rusty NutZ


----------



## DaCustomizer (May 9, 2006)

You need "Live" for this right?  :wave:


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

mine is wartimemanner

look me up on GEARS!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

kremdeLA on Gears


----------



## j stumbler (Feb 23, 2007)

My gamer tag for live is jstumbler, and I can be found most of the time on Gears of war. I've become quite proficient at catching bullets with my face.

Happy Gaming,
Al
www.CommonSenseRC.com


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

my tag for live is munsonator008 playing halo and test drive unlinited, toca 3, rainbow6 vegas


----------



## moparmarc (Jan 14, 2003)

Any of you guys on XBC? or Xlink?


----------



## jasontville (Aug 8, 2006)

Mine is jasontville ... you will find me mainly on call of duty 2


----------



## katorat (Apr 21, 2007)

my gamertag is katorat and i play practicly anything


----------



## platinumjason (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine is Hizorse and Im usually playing Gears of War.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine is EvilWays1 and usually play R6: Vegas, but open to whatever's in my library.


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

mine is blackiceO7 usually play R6: vegas or NHL 08, sometimes Forza 2


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

My Xbox Live Gamertag is useful1d1ot usually only playing halo 3 or call of duty 4. i need all the help i can get


----------



## Names16 (Jan 10, 2008)

my tag is names1619 i play cod waw cant wait for modern warfare2 and forza 3


----------



## retom7 (Jul 22, 2009)

Names16 said:


> my tag is names1619 i play cod waw cant wait for modern warfare2 and forza 3


My gamertag is Retom7

I play a LOT of CoD:WaW (not so much these past couple weeks as I just bought a house, but I have it all plugged in and ready to go again). I can't WAIT for MW2 and Forza 3! In fact, I alraedy have MW2 Pretige Edition preordered! Night-vision... woot!

I have many many many games. Rainbow 6 vegas 1+2, Gears of War 1+2, Halo 3, CoD 2,3,4,5, forza 2, project gotham, etc etc. I'll play anything!


----------

